# New Author Rob MacKellar



## Parmenion (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.robmackellar.com/
Ok not pinching anyone from this forum but I know some of you like your fantasy books (Duh!!) , this is the first author I have acted as agent for and his book is due out later this year (date to be confirmed)

Pop along to his site have a read of the sample of the book "Forged one" (title may change before publication)
It gets my thumbs up..again Duh!! like it wouldn't!! but seriously, Rob's work kept me reading all the way to the end (a good page turner) and I really enjoyed the book, in a genre where its easy to produce something thats just the same old story re hashed he has done really well to come up with some thing fresh and interesting.

No release date as yet but i would say before xmas, i will try and arrange for a copy to go in the comp section of this site closer to the date.
And anyone who like signed copies of books can get them direct from me, or my web store.

BTW if anyone is looking for a publisher drop me a line( parmenionbooks******.co.uk ) although Rob is my first author as agent, i have another who i should be allowed to post about very soon.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 6, 2006)

Maybe it's better to make such announcements when actually published? 

Moved to the Press Release section anyway.


----------



## Parmenion (Sep 6, 2006)

Brian
Sorry! Wanted to get things moving with getting Robs name out there, there is quite a bit of infor and a sample of the book on the web site!
just to get people wanting more!


----------



## Parmenion (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok An update on this one: The book was uploaded to the printers this morning so should have a release date very very soon.


----------



## Parmenion (Jan 23, 2007)

Synopsis
A fallen God known as The Black Flame had awoken. His invasion had begun. The leader of his knights, General Cornak led a massacre like nothing heard of before. They slaughtered seemingly at will, attacking outlying villages and smaller towns. This was why the wizard Hedrial first set out on his search for a piece of legend known as The Forged One. Leaving his apprentice with an old friend, Hedrial was never seen alive again.

The apprentice, Uthan, grew more and more adept in the ways of magic, finally learning his master was dead, yet his soul hadn't moved on. He decided to travel the same roads as his former master to find his soul and set The Forged One free. Those friends he travelled with began to grow concerned over how much magical ability he had shown in someone so young. Their fears grew as Uthan was called to see the mysterious Oracle of Barache. He was given gifts by the Oracle. Four elemental warriors, who would dwell inside him until needed; and a vision. A vision of the true invasion.

General Cornak and his human knights were only a small portion of the devastation that was planned for the Imperial realm. The Black Flame had another General, General Meligonn, poised and ready to launch a full scale war on not only the Imperial realm but also the entire world. Uthan's vision spurred him on, driving him harder to find the lost tortured soul of his master, free the Forged One and kill a fallen God.

With his friends, Uthan escaped a siege, fled from the unseen clutches of the Black Flame's soldiers in the Empire's capital city and out into the sweltering jungles of a place called The Demon realm, where The Black Flame waited.

Uthan will pay a price for his victory. The world can only hope it won't prove too high in the future.


----------



## Parmenion (Mar 3, 2007)

we are expecting the release date very very soon (within 2 weeks)and i will add it to here when its known If anyone has questions let me know and i will get rob to pop in here and answer them.
The below is the final cover art.






*Synopsis*
A fallen God known as The Black Flame had awoken. His invasion had begun. The leader of his knights, General Cornak led a massacre like nothing heard of before. They slaughtered seemingly at will, attacking outlying villages and smaller towns. This was why the wizard Hedrial first set out on his search for a piece of legend known as The Forged One. Leaving his apprentice with an old friend, Hedrial was never seen alive again.

The apprentice, Uthan, grew more and more adept in the ways of magic, finally learning his master was dead, yet his soul hadn't moved on. He decided to travel the same roads as his former master to find his soul and set The Forged One free. Those friends he travelled with began to grow concerned over how much magical ability he had shown in someone so young. Their fears grew as Uthan was called to see the mysterious Oracle of Barache. He was given gifts by the Oracle. Four elemental warriors, who would dwell inside him until needed; and a vision. A vision of the true invasion.

General Cornak and his human knights were only a small portion of the devastation that was planned for the Imperial realm. The Black Flame had another General, General Meligonn, poised and ready to launch a full scale war on not only the Imperial realm but also the entire world. Uthan's vision spurred him on, driving him harder to find the lost tortured soul of his master, free the Forged One and kill a fallen God.

With his friends, Uthan escaped a siege, fled from the unseen clutches of the Black Flame's soldiers in the Empire's capital city and out into the sweltering jungles of a place called The Demon realm, where The Black Flame waited.

Uthan will pay a price for his victory. The world can only hope it won't prove too high in the future.

*Extract*

In the sky above Qwan, Baymothesis circled, fixing the elf with a baleful stare. It roared again, sounding its hatred. Jaws opened and the head aimed down at Qwan. With a loud whoosh, Baymothesis coughed a fireball down at the elf. White hot fire splashed down onto the ground in front of Qwan. His horse reared suddenly, causing him to fight for control in the saddle. Sparks reeled into the air past the elf's face. Calming his horse again, Qwan muttered to himself, "Well I think that pissed him off."

Throwing its huge horned head back in a loud bellow, Baymothesis dived. Qwan spurred his horse into a run, attempting to reach a point behind where the dragon would hit. Flecks of foam were thrown into the air from his horse. Beneath the flesh, he could see the muscles moving in a fluid union. The dragon hurtled through the sky over Qwan's head. His reactions took over at that very same moment. The lance, almost as if it had chosen to do so by its own design, moved into a vertical position. Qwan threw it hard into the air, yelling loud with the effort.

Baymothesis screamed. The lance pierced its side in a deep wound. A small fountain of blood was spurted into the air, forced further by the air released from one of the air sacs. Clutching at the lance with its smaller front legs, Baymothesis pulled it free, snapping it in two sections. Casting another baleful glance at the elf, Baymothesis threw the broken lance to the ground. Beating the two wings against the air, the dragon hung in the sky, glaring down at the elf on horseback.

Sitting back calmly in his saddle, Qwan called, "Why bother with the dramatics? We both know what you're gonna do!"

Opening his jaws again, Baymothesis sent a jet of flame towards the elf. Qwan pulled hard on the reins, turning the horse away quickly. Moving at a gallop, the elf spurred his horse away, chased along by fire. Baymothesis swooped down, racing along behind him, chasing Qwan with the fire spray. All around Qwan was a searing heat that felt as if it could burn his flesh from the bones from a distance. In truth, it could.

Hedged in on all sides by walls of fire, Qwan brought his horse to a stop. The animal reared, panicked by the heat of the fire and the smell of the smoke. Over the sound of the crackling fire, Qwan could hear the steady thump of Baymothesis flapping his wings. The heat and smoke served to distort the sound, making it impossible for Qwan to determine which direction it came from.

A sudden roar from his left made Qwan roll sideways out of the saddle. As he fell, he kicked the horse on the flanks, sending it into a run. A heartbeat later, the huge shadowy form of Baymothesis parted the smoke clouds. Seeing the horse running, it gave chase immediately, sliding back away through the flames again.

Qwan drew his sabre quickly and pushed himself upright. He blinked hard, rubbing his stinging eyes to free them from smoke and tears. Putting his forearms up in front of his face, he ran and jumped through one of the walls of fire. His breath came in sharp painful wheezes. Fighting back a coughing fit, Qwan ran on, trying to get to somewhere with less fire. Rolling onto his knees, he scanned the flames. Over the top of the crackling, he heard his horse whinny loud only to be interrupted by a loud wet snapping sound. Somewhere to his right he heard the other horses cry out in terror. He gripped the sabre tightly in his hands, waiting to see the dark shadow fall over him again. Beads of sweat rolled from his face, dropping to the ground unchecked.

"Come on you *******," Qwan muttered, searching the flames, "Where are you?"

To his left, the dragon walked calmly through the wall of fire. For a few moments Baymothesis paused, taking in the area in front of it, looking for the elf. Flames licked up around the dragon's scales, unnoticed by Baymothesis itself. Finding him only a short distance away, the dragon roared.


----------



## Griffith (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool book.  Although, personally I would try and change the cover art before publishing.  That cover doesn't really draw the eye, and many people based their decision on whether to buy a book based on the cover.


----------



## Parmenion (Mar 7, 2007)

I did not have any input on the cover, the publishers wanted to go for a neutral cover, apparently the macho covers of ye olde fantasy novels are a thing of the past.

I hope the advertising we do on various fantasy sites and word of mouth will get people picking it up and the neutral cover will attract people from outside the genre. I think the cover colour will make it stand out on the shelf though.


----------



## Parmenion (May 1, 2007)

Hello all
Just wanted to refresh this...the book is finally out....i know rob is over the moon to have his debut book published and as his is my debut book as agent im also ...woohooo well chuffed!!

Its up on amazon.co.uk and .com WHsmiths online, bookdepository, barnes and noble and signed direct from my web site.

I will also be at Fancon2007 on the sat Rob will also be there.


----------



## Michael01 (May 1, 2007)

Congrats to both you and Rob.  It looks like a great book.


----------

